# Mercedes 600 pullman



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello there guys and gals!

This time we will present you an exterior/interior detail performed on a very rare Mercedes Benz 600 Pullman.










In order to get this long vehicle, into pristine condition, a series of difficult and tedious tasks were performed.
Cleaning the interior was in the menu also apart from the paint correction.

We started the detail cleaning the leather roof lining














































Both passengers and drivers cabin were thoroughly cleaned.
Fabric interior and carpets on passengers cabin were cleaned using an extractor machine.














































Cleaning the mats using the wet extractor.




























All the dirt came of the seats and carpet.










Moving on to drivers cabin.




























This was after one pass on a small section on the dash.










Hand polishing wooden dashboard









Leather was cleaned and nourished with Swissvax Leather Softener and treated afterwards with Swissvax Leather Milk.

A few final interior shots









































































Paintwork wise we started claying paint, glass, and chrome surfaces, which took a serious amount of time, giving us an idea on how time consuming would be correcting and refining this beautiful colour.





































It was obvious that, paintwork was never cleaned properly,as contamination built up over the years. We used almost 200 grams of clay for this detail.

Now it was time to inspect the paintwork for defects, here are some photos showing paintwork's condition.



































































































































































Oxidation, dullness, RID's and swirls were evident on paint. The aim was to give the car a nice deep glossy look, and not to remove every single deep scratch.
We also had to consider this vehicle's rarity, be gentle with it and not inflict any additional damage.

Starting the compounding stage.



















A few 50/0 shots:




























Some close-ups after compounding stage.























































Chrome trim, badges, mirrors, and other exterior parts were in need of our care:

Hand polishing tight spots.










Cleaning and polishing chrome.




































































































Swissvax metal polish saved the day.










Front checked grill and headlights chrome housing also cleaned and polished.


















































































Scrubbing off old tyre dressing,










Finally, after all the hard work was over, we removed any oils remaining from the polishing stage with IPA, and it was time to apply Crystal Rock










Crystal Rock was left to cure overnight and the following day we did a final wipe down. 
We are pleased to present you the final product after five days of very hard work.





















































































































































































A special thanks from us in Dazzle Show Car Promotions, for taking the time to read this write-up.
Cheers Andreas.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very rare car.Trully wonderful transformation.
Well done Andreas


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very special car and great job on it. Looks even more special now.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have to admit that I rarely look at these threads any more, one fifty fifty shot looks very much like another as does a picture of a swirl, however every now and again something different and special comes along and this is such a thing. Thanks for sharing, a pleasure to read and enjoy the beauty of an old masterpiece.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Look like an old gangsters car, like the ones you see in the movies 

Excellent job


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply stunning! :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Awesomely stunning!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

A stunning car, the dash looks amazing !

Good work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work!!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great piece of motoring history, thanks for sharing
Love this forum, gives great opportunities to see very special cars from around the world


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Top job on a great car! Well Done Andrea!


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome work mate.

Stu


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That's an amazing vehicle


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Andreas. :thumb:


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Excellent....


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all guys for your comments!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work on a cult car


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great Job!!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great job and a lot of work gone into this one. Love these cars.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I have to say guys, what a transformation on such a beautiful piece of auto art.

Sadly, given the choice of current day cars, this would be my choice as I've drooled over these since I was a kid.

Great job


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

amazing work on such a beautiful car  i would love to hear some of the stories this car could tell


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

well done:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Fantastic car and great transformation.

If the build details on Wikipedia are correct then this is a very rare car.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_600

_"long wheelbase chassis

4-door Pullman limousine with additional two rear-facing seats behind the driver compartment which was separated by a power divider window (three built)."_


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Cracker, nice job


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations Andreas

You have your own very special way to treat these old ladies.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, i do like these classic mercedes. 
This is one car thats in my dream garage.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

And Mr Dazzle Show Car Promotions is back!!!! With a unique car this time looking cracking now for its age. Well done mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

outstanding job!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top job, paid attention to every detail:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Great work, lovely transformation, well done.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn!!! This limo so gangster  Is it bulletproof? Great job guys!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Just WOAW !!!:thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow! What an amazing looking beast!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That, is, gorgeous :argie:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

wicked car, wicked work, stunning results!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning bit of automotive history :thumb:

Is this a LWB or SWB? only 428 LWB produced.

These are incredible cars bought to perfection an to last.

first launched in 1963 production started in 1964.
they developed the 6.3l V8 M100 engine for this car!

some very famous celebrity owners. Jay Kay, John Lennon, Elvis, Rowan Atkinson.. Some not so highly thought of Pol Pot, Fidel Castro.

Even Jeremy Clarkson..
Fantastic to see and a hell of a lot of work went into that being

5450mm long SWB and 6240mm for the LWB


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Superb work.......!!!!!


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazing job on a whole lot of car, well done


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

UCD said:


> Damn!!! This limo so gangster  Is it bulletproof? Great job guys!


No it is not a bulletproof.Thanks for your comments!


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

123quackers said:


> stunning bit of automotive history :thumb:
> 
> Is this a LWB or SWB? only 428 LWB produced.
> 
> ...


Hello there, and thank you for the positive feedback . . . :thumb:

The car that we presented, is the LWB.

Cheers


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Super work on a truly flamboyant car :thumb:
There are few occasions when you can use 5.5 m and short wheelbase together  Many thanks for this post .


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

dazzlecar said:


> Hello there, and thank you for the positive feedback . . . :thumb:
> 
> The car that we presented, is the LWB.
> 
> Cheers


that's a very rare beauty indeed, something I have noticed from your posts is more older collector cars which are not only from an age when men made the machine but some have a lot of original paint which is a difficult challenge in it's self... Fantastic work look forward to reading your posts...:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Historic, special, started a class of its own...fine turnaround from a guy loves his job!

Fantastic my friend!


----------



## rlowy (Jul 22, 2007)

can't see the pictures only a reference to Photobucket but no link


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

rlowy said:


> can't see the pictures only a reference to Photobucket but no link


Photbucket's team sent the above mail so we can't do anything but wait!

We are currently experiencing technical issues with one of our servers.

This is resulting in "Bandwidth Exceeded" message for a portion of our Plus users, or those going Plus. Instead of the unlimited bandwidth that Plus users are supposed to have, Plus users are finding that they continue to see the "Bandwidth Exceeded" image served in place of their actual linked out image.

To those affected, we sincerely apologize. We appreciate your patience and don't want you to feel...bamboozled. We are working on this issue right now.

We'll update this article as soon as this issue has been resolved. To those who wrote in to our help desk, we will respond to your tickets as soon as your accounts are functioning properly.

Again, we know how frustrating this can be and apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## threadbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! This is why I love Mercedes-Benz's of this period


----------



## Conri (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic job! :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding job Andreas.

I bet you put a big smile on owners face!


----------

